# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  ¿Cómo se reparte el uso del agua en el hogar?

## Jonasino

> ¿Cuánta agua se consume en el hogar? Esta infografía de la Fundación Aquae desvela los principales datos del gasto medio del recurso hídrico en las viviendas.

----------

rodaballo (08-ene-2018)

----------


## milagro4

muy buena informacion, post como esten deberian de multiplicarse

----------


## secototal

¿La ducha sólo un 34%?
Me parece poco, hay adolescentes que se tiran 30 y 40 minutos debajo del agua

----------

